# blue tuxedo platy pregnant ?



## nottsbabe (Apr 1, 2014)

just wondered if anyone could tell me how far this female is please i have attached a front veiw and side veiw she is in birthing tank as not sure but u will see babys in the side tank there from my red wagg platy not this one thank you for reading x
hope iv posted in right place x


----------



## Sylverclaws (Jul 16, 2012)

Certainly looks to be pregnant. I wouldn't say extremely pregnant(well, actually, she isn't small either, they don't always get FAT like some livebearers do and can have pretty good sized broods), but if she's around full term, still expect maybe thirty or so babies. ^_~ Pretty thing. 

Don't keep her in the breeder, she'll be way too stressed out...unless it's one of those huge ones where they can actually move around and you can fit a bunch of plants in, then do that and go for it. Mine don't mind if there's room and hiding. :3


----------



## jimscott (Jan 24, 2014)

Very pregnant!


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

I'd give her about a week and a half tops.


----------



## nottsbabe (Apr 1, 2014)

i dont know how long till she will have them im worried her being in tank with other fish as need to get some floating plants as my last platy what had babys other day i only managed to save 3 the rest was eaten


----------



## Sylverclaws (Jul 16, 2012)

nottsbabe said:


> i dont know how long till she will have them im worried her being in tank with other fish as need to get some floating plants as my last platy what had babys other day i only managed to save 3 the rest was eaten


Well, if you leave her in a breeder for several days and she gets stressed, you'll have more to worry about. Stressed moms may give birth early to premature babies, who rarely survive. She may also reabsorb the brood and never give birth, or could even die from the stress her body is under from raising the brood, and from being moved around and kept in a container. They don't like it. ^^; 

Better to risk it and let her be with the other fish. You may not get many babies, or any for that matter, but mom will live to breed again and you'll have your plants later, yes?

If you have decorations in the tank, make small tunnels under them, put them near the glass too...sometimes babies will get under and behind them where adults can't reach. Under a big log I have in my 55 gallon, I dug under it and left a tiny space for the babies to get under, but not the adults. I often find them there.

As for plants, when you get them, I suggest thick chunks of java moss, and for floaters, I always suggest Raccia(crystalwort) since it can be thick, deep, and adults can't always get in there. Babies can also lay on top of it as well as in it. :3 It grows fast too, good stuff, but you have to corral it somehow or the filter will eat it.


----------



## nottsbabe (Apr 1, 2014)

she is now in a separate tank with floating plants so she can be happy lol so we will see when and what happens next will keep u updated thanks all x


----------



## nottsbabe (Apr 1, 2014)

well on the 10th she starte having babies so i quickly put her in birthing box thing were she was happy to have 56 ish babies sadly we lost 10 but other 46 are doing great swimming round little tank while mummy gone back to play with friends


----------



## Sylverclaws (Jul 16, 2012)

Awuh look at them! The ones I can see look to be nice healthy babies. Congrats. :3 

I just love having babies around. I have 50+ new babies myself, all from a female white MM swordtail with a bit of orange on her belly. Dad was also a white MM with no orange...all the babies came out bright orange though. lol I wonder if they will stay that color or if they will get some white, or turn white. Either way, they will be lovely I think.


----------

